# Stream to TV through ipad



## Law3661 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have Tivo stream and I am trying to connect the iPad to a TV outside with a HDMI cable. The sound comes through but the Tivo app does not allow the video to display on the TV. Do I have any options to watch shows off my Tivo on this TV?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

jailbreak. There are several threads which describe this.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

yep, you need to jailbreak....I use a cydia app called Display Out to do this


----------



## Law3661 (Sep 23, 2013)

I went through the jailbreak, downloaded the display out app and now I get the error Unauthorized Modification Detected. Streaming device will not work if unauthorized modifications have been made to IOS. Now what?


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

woops, sorry . I forgot the tivo app detects jailbreaks...you need the jailbreak tricker app "xCon"


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

spaldingclan said:


> woops, sorry . I forgot the tivo app detects jailbreaks...you need the jailbreak tricker app "xCon"


This!


----------

